# Q's For the Nurses or others on their feet for ages



## Traceyann (Jan 15, 2012)

Most of you know I work in Aged Care and am about to embark on my BA of Nursing.

 I have bough a pair of shoes that I have been wearing for the last 6 months and up until a month or so ago I was happy with them, However I am noticing more and more that I have a sore ankle at the end of the shift ( I do roll my L foot ). The shoes that I currently wear are fairly flat and I know from previous shoes that if I was to wear one slightly raised my feet ( specifically my ankle) do not get sore.

Now my Question is what brand do YOU buy, how much were they and how long did they last you. I am not really concerned with the price as I usually spend $120 up for a good pair.

Thanks in advance 

_Trace_


----------



## Relle (Jan 16, 2012)

Trace could you buy some orthotics (sp) to put in your shoes from the chemist to stop the foot rolling in, I think they're about $28 last time I bought some or maybe a trip to the podiatrist to have your feet checked out, might be worth the price of a consult in the end.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2012)

a lot of nurses/medical professionals on their feet all day wear Dansko brand shoes. I don't know if they have those in aus but I'm sure you could order some. I have seen these lots in place I've worked. I do not have any myself.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks I will look into both, and Yes Relle I think you are right, there is a Podietrist nearby so I will check it out.

Tash, I will google that and see what comes up


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in retail Traceyann and stand all day. My shoe of choice is:

http://www.shoesexpress.com.au/hush-pup ... black.html

These are available in cream and white as well as navy and black. If you buy them at Harris Scarfe, you may only pay $89. They should last you a year before you feel a difference in the cushioning effect of the special insole. You may even be able to buy replacement insoles. 

My back was killing me before I got these. These have leather uppers so don't become nasty and stinky in 5 minutes.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 16, 2012)

**** link wont open....I will find them yet lol


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 16, 2012)

Founed them Jenny, Do they have arch support in them ?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 16, 2012)

There is some arch support.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 16, 2012)

I second going to a podiatrist.  They usually will give advice on what part of your feet is needing the most support (eg arch) and what type of footwear would be best for your whole body.

My podiatrist recommended a type of gym shoe as well as a work shoe.  He didn't recommend any orthotics, as my problems are minor, but for some foot/back issues they are useful.

Good luck!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 16, 2012)

I usually wear Reeboks as I like the support and I replace them once a year.  Most of the other nurses I work with have orthotics and swear by them so definitely look into that.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like Dansko.  I wear them almost exclusively at work (nurse).  Most of the nurses I know either wear tennis shoes or danskos.  I did work with one person who used "Z-coil" shoes because of plantar fasciatis (sp?) and they helped her.  

It did take me a while to get used to Danskos.  I have a relatively low arch, but once I was used to them, other shoes made my feet hurt.


----------



## jarvan (Jan 16, 2012)

I have tried Danskos and hated them. They were too heavy and clunky. That's just me. I find that a good pair of running shoes work best for me. I currently wear Sauconys.


----------



## jarvan (Jan 16, 2012)

I have tried Danskos and hated them. They were too heavy and clunky. That's just me. I find that a good pair of running shoes work best for me. I currently wear Sauconys.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks all, I have previously had probs with my arch as well as rolling my ankle....I tend to walk on the outside of my foot, So I think I will definately go to the podietrist


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Jan 17, 2012)

New Balance has been Dr. recommended to me.  I like them a lot.


----------



## jarvan (Jan 17, 2012)

Why don't you just go to a store that sells running shoes (not a SportMart type of place, but an actual store that just specializes in running shoes) and they will assess your "walk" and tell you if you overpronate or roll out, or are flat-footed...really helps getting the right type fo shoe.


----------



## nurse_75 (Jan 18, 2012)

Traceyann - I usually get a shoe from the Supersoft range (Myer stocks them up here but i think Williams do also) as I go for a sleeker more court shoe look without the heel. I also prefer full leather rather than mesh that most sports shoes have.

My hubby also works at the hospital and after having trouble with his knees and back the Orthopaedic specialist he saw recommended Brookes. You can get fitted at Athletes foot. He claims they have cured alot to do with his poor posture and the cushioning is soft on all joints. They are sports type shoes.
If you are happy ordering OS or online you can get them for cheaper than in Oz.

I dont rate podiatrists much so wont comment.

Sharna


----------

